# Amazing Product, Impressive Customer Service!



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the review. For less than $10 it is worth a try. I use either Trans-Tint or Ritt dye now.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

I totally recommend this product too, same feeling, same service received.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Is the dye water resistant? In other words does it bleed? Is is safe to use on toys?

Domer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review ,very interesting.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

@Domer. About toys, the seller told me to put a finish over the dye and was unable to confirm that it was children safe.


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds interesting, watched a couple of their you tube videos and for less than $10.00 will give it a try.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting. Thnx for the review. Things like this are always helpful


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everybody, just received this mail from Keith from Keda. I think it contains useful informations:

=================================================

Hi Sebastien,

I just received a few emails from a couple customers offering us congratulations about a review that was done on our kit. First, I would really like to thank you for your most gracious comments, and I did want to verify with you that I did recently have our MSDS Sheets posted to our site for true transparency. I know you were concerned about the dye safety on toys, and I was under the impression that all finishes were sealed. I did not realize that this was not the case, that some people just use waxes, and mineral oils. This total lack of understanding is simply unacceptable for me; and I am trying to better understand and study all global finishing techniques. It is an incredible, yet humbling, learning experience for me, and I am learning more and more each day.

I have attached our MSDS sheets, based on the Concentrated powder levels, (not diluted into water or dried after application, that level is even safer) for your review process. I would like to say that some are FDA approved, and others have been around with a proven safety record for years. They all have an OralLTD50 equal or better than table salt with a 3000-5000 MG/KG rating even in there concentrated powder form, but you can see that in the sheets. These all fall under the family of acid dyes, kind of like vinegar is an acid, not like the sulfuric or corrosive acids may be envisioned.

Again, I apologize for not understanding your needs, I will be sure that it does not happen again, and I hope this helps you better understand our product.

Thank you,

Keith
=================================================


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I went to the Keda site and found it was impossible to order online with their site. Has anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been using the Behlen liquid dyes, keeping blue, red and yellow in stock. Can go most places with those three to mix, but this looks like it might be much easier. Gonna give this a look!


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

tomd,
I ordered from their site Friday afternoon and received the kit today, Monday!
If you are still having trouble give them a call or email.


----------

